# An idiot in Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Kid_Eg (Oct 27, 2010)

*LoL
Its Funny
But The People Are Annoying I Think
And I Heard Some Words Which Is Not Nice!
I Know That Place Very Well*


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Genious! 

There is actually a lot of sheeeet...(in the pyramids), always wanted to see a tornado....hahahaha!

I feel so sorry for him in the market, is difficult to ignore the hassle when you are a first timer, isn't it?

thanks for sharing Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Even when you are well accustomed you sometimes fall for it.

I left a friend downtown and went off to find an office... a chap approached me and started talking and giving me directions telling me to follow him.. I told him I wasn't a tourist I didn't want to go on a tour/buy papyrus etc ... cut a long story short within 5 minutes I was in his perfume shop drinking tea lol


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Sometimes it's difficult to ignore without being rude, last week a guy in Cairo was sooo persistant eventually I told him to p*** o**. He actually followed us shouting how rude we were!!!!!! Why does a 20 something man want to chat to two middle aged women (50 + 60 plus). This was on Talaat harb st downtown.

Thanks for sharing, it's on my facebook now.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Sometimes it's difficult to ignore without being rude, last week a guy in Cairo was sooo persistant eventually I told him to p*** o**. He actually followed us shouting how rude we were!!!!!! Why does a 20 something man want to chat to two middle aged women (50 + 60 plus). This was on Talaat harb st downtown.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, it's on my facebook now.





ahh that has reminded me of another plus on living here.... no matter how old, fat, wrinkly I become there will always be a young man here telling me I am beautiful


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh that has reminded me of another plus on living here.... no matter how old, fat, wrinkly I become there will always be a young man here telling me I am beautiful


Lol so true.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, that made me smile


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sam said:


> Thanks for sharing, that made me smile


Excellent......made me realise exactly what i miss about Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually use that KFC and I have to say it's a delight.. The staff are always smiling and happy to see you.. nothing is too much bother for them


----------



## UAE_BOY (Oct 25, 2010)

LooL, i remembered my first day here =sS


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

hehehehehe .................. that was bloody funny


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The KFC idea sounds brilliant!!! I never been to that place, never even heard of it! But I just love the idea and I will visit it next time I'm in Cairo!

The Hussain area is a pain in the @r$e and it's not just for none Egyptians! The "West el-balad" area near the Tala'at Harb mall isn't much better either with the constant hassle with the guys advertising their small shops "near by"!

Loved the Pyramids' part :lol:

Loved the video


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The KFC in the video is in Dokki... beside the Spanish Institute and the Alpha supermarket.
I always call in there for a cola if I am out walking and yesterday when I was in my favourite server was there... it is amazing how much I understand when he is "talking" to me.
Yes go... it must provide the best service in the whole of Egypt.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The KFC in the video is in Dokki... beside the Spanish Institute and the Alpha supermarket.
> I always call in there for a cola if I am out walking and yesterday when I was in my favourite server was there... it is amazing how much I understand when he is "talking" to me.
> Yes go... it must provide the best service in the whole of Egypt.
> 
> Maiden


Thanks for providing the exact location, you've just made it much easier to visit it 

I'm sure it does provide the best service, at least the staff in there are quiet and polite! Something can't be found easily anywhere in here!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The best thing for me is............ the tv is not blaring away..yes they have it on for the diners but on the whole I find that it is the staff in shops,. cafe etc that want it blaring not the person who it is intended for.. for me I would not allow any televisions full stop although I am quite happy to ask them to turn it down. The times you go into a small store and think you are in a nightclub with the loud music spoils shopping for me and I walk out saying you wont be able to hear what I want


----------

